# Rastafari - A Few Short Thoughts!



## Rory (Sep 21, 2012)

Not much to be discussed here, just thought I'd point out some obvious commonalities!









Sikhs & Rastas both appreciate the symbolic power of lions, for starters!

Both religions require unshorn hair, viewing the growth of hair as an important symbol of obedience to God; this has got me wondering, has anyone on here has dreaded or braided their kesh? Would this be an acceptable thing to do? (I can imagine it would put the kanga out of a job, though..)
I realize there is a big difference between keeping kesh and growing dreads; Rastas keep their hair and beards for the same reason as some Jews.
_"You shall not cut the hair on the sides of your heads, neither  shall you clip off the edge of your beard." - Leviticus 19:27
_So I am unsure if Rasta men are allowed to tweeze, pluck or cut any other hair (I don't know if Leviticus 19:27 applies to women or not), obviously as opposed to an Amritdhari Sikh who can't alter any hair anywhere on the body.

Sikhi & Rastafari both believe in One God & affectionately call on Him by a specific name. 
Both religions preach peace & love of all people, and have very rich cultural backgrounds. Both are reflective and encourage reflection, and have no history of preaching/looking for conversions.

I understand there are a LOT of differences between Sikhism & Rastafari; but I think these are not fundamental issues.
For a quick and obvious example, Rastas believe that smoking hashish is necessary to commune with God, something that is _completely_ out of line with Sikhism and makes no sense to me personally. I think that sort of requirement shows a religion is not made to be universal, whereas Sikhism* is*.
At times Rastas have been accused of encouraging patriarchy, and _some_ hold views of black-supremacy as a result of their ancestors undergoing injustice at the hands of white slave owners.

I think it should be the huge commonalities that bring us together and not the small details that push us apart.


----------

